# Chill R Tuning Difficulties



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

I got a new baby about a month ago. It is a Chill R 28" draw and 71#. I'm shooting a Chocolate Addiction release, and it has a Trophy Ridge Revolution for a rest. I'm experience a very persistent nock left tear I can't seem to get rid of. I've been using 28" Easton Axis 340s with 100 grain points. I originally thought it could be a spine issue, but I took the bow down to 64# and have experienced the same issue. I've tried broad head tuning and all adjustments shift field points and broad heads equal amounts. I'm wonder if it is just my grip. My Chill R has the focus grip which is very different from my SB XT grip. I've attached a photo of the tear I can't see to get rid of. I'm at my wits end here. I've probably spent close to 5 hours fighting this now. I've had the rest from 1/2" to 1 1/4" from the riser a little at at time. I've checked for fletching contact and there is none. I was always able to tune my SB XT in under an hour so I'm really perplexed here. Any and all advice would be awesome, and I give you my thanks in advance.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Set the rest at center. If you're still getting the tear, try a half inch shorter module.


----------



## HornHunter4 (Oct 23, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the revolution rest. Hows the cam lean? have you checked for fletching contact?


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok 100% ruled out spine and fletching contact today. So either it's a non contact rest issue or a gremlin in the cams or limbs. I pulled my SB XT out of closet threw an old rest and sight on it. In fifteen minutes it was perp tuned, broadhead tuned, and sighted in. Good to know it's not me lol.


----------



## frostmas15 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just some insight, I had last years Chill and am now shooting the Chill R. I could not for the life of me get a perfect tear with my Chill. I tried and tried and then I had someone else try it. Perfect tear. I tried holding my hand different and still couldn't get it. Just a tip, once you can't get it a few times you get frustrated and tend to torque even more. I eventually got it and adjusted my form accordingly. I also added a tad of DL which seemed to help me. Good luck!!


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

frostmas15 said:


> Just some insight, I had last years Chill and am now shooting the Chill R. I could not for the life of me get a perfect tear with my Chill. I tried and tried and then I had someone else try it. Perfect tear. I tried holding my hand different and still couldn't get it. Just a tip, once you can't get it a few times you get frustrated and tend to torque even more. I eventually got it and adjusted my form accordingly. I also added a tad of DL which seemed to help me. Good luck!!


This could be it. Which is why I'm at the point of taking it back to the shop.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Your roller guard is causing cam lean that you cannot correct because of the inability to yoke tune the chill-r. Bad design


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bad design? Mine tuned straight down the middle out of the box!


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Beware of the chill r everyone! Has to be a bad design! This is the best group I can get at 50 yards at 330 fps!


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> Beware of the chill r everyone! Has to be a bad design! This is the best group I can get at 50 yards at 330 fps!


Yeah mine has been a solid shooter with field points and I can't wait to see what it can do when I get this gremlin sorted out.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

LoneAggie said:


> Yeah mine has been a solid shooter with field points and I can't wait to see what it can do when I get this gremlin sorted out.


Wow, you sure have some tuning issues to contend with. Same here, just not quite so good (I mean bad.) ~ "Wish I had your problems."
(I have the bow, I just don't shoot quite that well @ 50 yards.)

I haven't shot this bow with a non-fletched arrows yet. And it may in fact do some strange things. But I have to concede that I can shoot this bow as well (probably better) than any bow I have owned for quite a few years. ~ And it's Mathews. (Not thinking favorably towards the Mathews brand, I've been humbled. Particularly having only a few hundred arrows through it after never caring much for the z7 I took several deer with a few years ago.)

I know the floating yokes may not be good in the sense of tuning, but if the bow shoots well, there's something about having one less thing to worry about. Especially if you don't have the equipment to press your own bows and it's the middle of whitetail season. (I dealt with that last fall after string replacement and yoke stretch.)

To be "nosy", what is your exact setup equipment-wise? (And what kind of release are you using. That is some very impressive shooting.)


----------



## frostmas15 (Nov 26, 2012)

bgbowhunter said:


> Your roller guard is causing cam lean that you cannot correct because of the inability to yoke tune the chill-r. Bad design


Alright, who let the Hoyt guy on this thread ha! Bad design? I threw my rest on my Chill R and shot it through paper and was getting perfect tears through paper. The Chill R and Chill (which I used to own) have the same exact cam design and my Chill had absolutely no cam lean. None. I haven't checked my Chill R yet because its new, but to blame it on a bad design is just dumb. I am pretty sure Mathews would know about this issue and corret it if it were true. Especially if they decided to release the exact same design the following year.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

1) JUST MY OPINION. That rest is a big ol chunk o poopie.
2) Draw your bow and have a look straight down. Is the bottom cam half way straight?


----------



## frostmas15 (Nov 26, 2012)

P&y only said:


> 1) JUST MY OPINION. That rest is a big ol chunk o poopie.
> 2) Draw your bow and have a look straight down. Is the bottom cam half way straight?


Id have to agree with this. Sorry OP


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, from experimenting with my bow.... I know that it (Chill-R) likes a low wrist. When I setup the shot that way I can frequently shoot some smoking 3 arrow groups @ 40 without a stab. ~ Once the snow goes, I'll begin playing around with the bow. (shooting shafts without fletching, shooting fixed blades, intentionally inducing wrist torque etc.)


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

It was my rest activation cord pulling a cam out of timing. Threw a WB on it and was able to paper tune it easily. Then I put a TG Downdraft on with the launcher just barely kissing it's stop when at the draw wall and I was able to tune Broadheads well at 20 yards. Guess I'm going to look at some limb driven rests as that seems to be the most common sense approach. 


Just curious what's the bad things about the Revolution?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

LoneAggie said:


> It was my rest activation cord pulling a cam out of timing. Threw a WB on it and was able to paper tune it easily. Then I put a TG Downdraft on with the launcher just barely kissing it's stop when at the draw wall and I was able to tune Broadheads well at 20 yards. Guess I'm going to look at some limb driven rests as that seems to be the most common sense approach.
> 
> Just curious what's the bad things about the Revolution?


Good to know it wasn't the bow....

W/B works great for me. Out to 40+ yards I shoot it well. Had it not worked on this bow, I had intended on installing an Axion Pulse (for the very reason/problem you encountered, timing.) ~ I still may, just for kicks as cord is "at rest" at full draw. (And thus can be attache to either the limb, or the cable without timing issues.) It's full containment, stays up on slow letdown AND auto-cocks! (Everything the new G5 had promised, without the problems. ~ Or so I'm told.)

I'm not too keen about the Revolution because of the cable pull thing. But also, they are harder to load in general, especially for second shots.
(Years ago, that "second shot" salvaged a whitetail encounter once.)


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah I'm going to go with a limb driven rest. Either TT Dmackdown or LD Pro V


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

LoneAggie said:


> Yeah I'm going to go with a limb driven rest. Either TT Dmackdown or LD Pro V


I had read (on some other forums/articles) that the TT's have some issues..... The article I read (can't remember where) was a real "turn-off."
I like the Pro-V, but it won't work for me as it's not full containment. (Bow hangs from my hip via the d-loop while I'm hanging from a tree saddle.)


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have two smackdown pro rests and have never had an issue.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

jwshooter11 said:


> I have two smackdown pro rests and have never had an issue.


I wish I could remember the source and the reasons given in the article I read. (Granted it was an older article I had found online.) Having been a w/b shooter thus far, I was not familiar with these rests at the time I began reading about them. I do remember wishing (having had seen the new and old ones online): That the access area was still a brush and not a spring gate. ~ As for the review I read: I think it was actually sound/noise that one of the reviewers rests was making (he had one, and so did his wife.) In the end, he questioned both the rests quality and it's "stealthiness." (So he didn't recommend it for whitetail hunting.)


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Took another look at the LD Pro V. If I didn't hunt from a tree saddle (and hang my bow by the d-loop for quick-draw capabilities), it would be the perfect rest IMO....


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

jwshooter11 said:


> Beware of the chill r everyone! Has to be a bad design! This is the best group I can get at 50 yards at 330 fps!


Really stacking those field points......


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Since people like to make smart remarks, I'll go ahead and tell you about that group. Those arrows don't have field points. What they have is 50 grain glue in points. The front of center is zero. That should tell you that the bow is very forgiving!


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

I ordered a Ripcord SOS today. If it doesn't work out I'm going to try the TT Smack down next.


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

Finally figured everything out. The initial issue was a bad set of axle kits. Mathews replaced the limbs, axle kits, and cams quickly and at no cost to me. While it was in the shop I had them install a LD Pro V. Once that was installed, and all was set, I returned to broadhead tuning. First I had to make a minor fletching orientation change due to some contact. Once that was out of the way I commenced. Things went pretty well until broad heads were grouping very well, but about 3" to the right of the field points at 20 yards. I took two twist off the limb bolts and yowza, broadheads started stacking with the field points. So while some might be able to get a 330 spine to fly for them out of a 70+# Chill R, I cannot. Looks like when I want to bottom those out I'll need to jump to a 300 spine. BUT now I know all the kinks have been worked out  Was a journey!


----------

